# Expobar Office Leva Dual Boiler (Brewtus) Raffle



## coffeebean

Thought it was about time I (The Coffee Bean) did a raffle for the forum SO... an Expobar Office Leva dual boiler ( brewtus) is on offer, probably the best machine you can get for less than £1200. This is the plumb or tank version usually retailing at £1199









I'll do the machine for the same offer price as I have in the special offers section (£1050 delivered). That means there will be 60 tickets at £20 each, with £150 going to the forum.

Good luck everyone!!

Andy


----------



## hotmetal

Good call, although a couple of weeks too late for me, as I've recently become the proud owner of a Rocket R58. Otherwise I'd have happily added £2 to the brass dispersion plate refund for a ticket!


----------



## Soll

1. Soll


----------



## michaelg

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Mrboots2u


----------



## Dylan

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

Oh go on then.

edit: Mr Boots you are a sneaky Mod.


----------



## Jonathan007

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

Cheers Andy


----------



## aphelion

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion


----------



## domjon1

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1


----------



## poolfan

domjon1 said:


> 1. Soll
> 
> 2. michaelg
> 
> 3. Dylan
> 
> 4. mrboots2u
> 
> 5. Jonathan007
> 
> 6. Aphelion
> 
> 7. domjon1


8. Poolfan


----------



## Graeme

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme


----------



## Spukey

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey


----------



## Spukey

Spukey loves a Brewtus raffle!!!


----------



## peterpan

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan


----------



## Bigpikle

go on then....

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle


----------



## Titch

Be rude not too

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch


----------



## Yes Row

Can someone please add me. I really can not do it via Tapatalk


----------



## nobeans

Always worth a punt

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans


----------



## r.bartlett

Always worth a punt

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett


----------



## Hoffmonkey

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey


----------



## Fru T Bunn

Fru wants a go

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn


----------



## DannyMontez

Fru T Bunn said:


> Fru wants a go
> 
> 1. Soll
> 
> 2. michaelg
> 
> 3. Dylan
> 
> 4. mrboots2u
> 
> 5. Jonathan007
> 
> 6. Aphelion
> 
> 7. domjon1
> 
> 8. Poolfan
> 
> 9. Graeme
> 
> 10. Spukey
> 
> 11. peterpan
> 
> 12. Bigpikle
> 
> 13.Titch
> 
> 14. Yes Row
> 
> 15. Nobeans
> 
> 16 r.bartlett
> 
> 17. Hoffmonkey
> 
> 18. Fru T Bunn


19. Dannymontez


----------



## Dylan

Doesn't seem to be gaining much momentum this :/

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez


----------



## NeilR

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR


----------



## Bigpikle

shame if this doesnt happen - someone would be going home with a £1200 machine for £20!!!!

Fingers crossed.


----------



## reneb

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb


----------



## TonyW

I'm in ... just got back from holiday and missed CC's Torr raffle, so maybe this is the raffle I'm looking for.

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW


----------



## slas111

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111


----------



## Milanski

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski


----------



## Sean

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean


----------



## Olliehulla

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla


----------



## coffeebean

Not doing too badly - 26 in a day! Like Bigpikle says, this is a chance for a £1200 for £20! Definitely worth a punt!!



Bigpikle said:


> shame if this doesnt happen - someone would be going home with a £1200 machine for £20!!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed.


----------



## peterpan

Sounds about right to me. But still, it's very hard to resist and not try your luck.


----------



## MooMaa

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa


----------



## domjon1

well I think it's a fantastic raffle


----------



## funinacup

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup


----------



## Bigpikle

I must admit this is the first forum I've been on that does raffles - 3 in the last week it seems. I'm not usually into doing this but the prize seems worth it in this case and the other 2 were freebies so all the profit went to the forum. I'm sure the novelty will wear off for me soon...


----------



## Mrboots2u

This raffle , as all raffles are , has been authorised by glenn before going up.

If you don't want to enter that your choice

If your wish to raise or discuss any point then drop glenn a pm

This isn't really the appropriate thread channel to do it on

Can we leave it for people to add there names to ,as and when they want to participate .


----------



## domjon1

can't for the life of me understand the reservations. It's hardly cluttering up the forum is it? If it's not for you, fine, pass it up.

Some of us frankly will never be in a position to spend £1k+ on a machine so for £20 we get a bit of fun and a chance to win a dream machine.


----------



## coffeechap

What is the fuss as it appears posts have been deleted?


----------



## coffeechap

As a person who runs raffles all the time on the forum, the benefits are for everyone, the retailer gains from good karma, the forum gains from contributions to help maintain our lovely forum and the winner gets a fab machine at a fab price, plus the excitement and drama.

I would add that usually the retailer supplies the machine at cost to them (as they are getting free exposure and forum time) which mean we can keep the ticket price down as much as possible, or less participants.


----------



## Drewster

Gotta be done 

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster


----------



## Wando64

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Dylan

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Wando64


----------



## Dylan

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

Removing myself from this one, good luck to the entrants.


----------



## 4515

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog


----------



## Glenn

I approved the raffle whilst travelling and did not advise the supplier of 'best practice' guidelines, which was an oversight on my behalf.

The Coffee Bean did not set out to profiteer from this raffle.

Please direct any questions to me by PM.

I take responsibility for not being thorough.

Good luck to all who enter.

Winning a machine with rrp of £1200 for a small amount is a fantastic opportunity.


----------



## knightsfield

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield


----------



## charris

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris


----------



## coffeebean

Over half way! Come on everyone - great chance to get a superb machine for £20!!


----------



## Tewdric

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris

33. Tewdric


----------



## rmblack78

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris

33. Tewdric

34. Rmblack78

Sorry about the formatting. Using tapatalk on mobile


----------



## noelweston

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris

33. Tewdric

34. Rmblack78

35. noelweston


----------



## Danm

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris

33. Tewdric

34. Rmblack78

35. noelweston

36. Danm


----------



## Bigpikle

getting closer - come on folks!


----------



## anton78

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris

33. Tewdric

34. Rmblack78

35. noelweston

36. Danm

37. anton78

I'm new to this. How do I pay?


----------



## mcharrogate

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris

33. Tewdric

34. Rmblack78

35. noelweston

36. Danm

37. anton78

38. Mcharrogate

Looks weird on Tapatalk so hope this works!!


----------



## MWJB

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris

33. Tewdric

34. Rmblack78

35. noelweston

36. Danm

37. anton78

38. Mcharrogate

39. MWJB

Anton78, when the draw is ready & all slots filled, you'll be PM'd with an account to pay into.


----------



## Glenn

Nearly 2/3 of the way there folks

Payment details are only sent out once the minimum number has been reached.

In this instance the minimum and maximum is 60 entrants


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Can the selection process for the winner be live streamed?


----------



## RC1

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris

33. Tewdric

34. Rmblack78

35. noelweston

36. Danm

37. anton78

38. Mcharrogate

39. MWJB

40. RC1


----------



## DannyMontez

2/3 of the way there!


----------



## coldplayer

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris

33. Tewdric

34. Rmblack78

35. noelweston

36. Danm

37. anton78

38. Mcharrogate

39. MWJB

40. RC1

41. Coldplayer


----------



## coffeebean

Only 19 to go.......!!


----------



## coffeebean

Come and have a go! Someone is going to get a Brewtus for 20 quid!!!


----------



## DannyMontez

C'mon! £20 is more than a bargain!


----------



## paul whu

ok. How do i pay? wait for a pm i guess!


----------



## Mrboots2u

QUOTE=coldplayer;231891]1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris

33. Tewdric

34. Rmblack78

35. noelweston

36. Danm

37. anton78

38. Mcharrogate

39. MWJB

40. RC1

41. Coldplayer

42. Paul whu


----------



## Mrboots2u

paul whu said:


> ok. How do i pay? wait for a pm i guess!


Wait til the raffle is full and wait for instructions


----------



## peterpan

Only 18 tickets left! Reposting a pic of this lovely machine, to keep the momentum going.


----------



## coffeebean

The Office Leva dual boiler (DB) aka 'the Brewtus', is one of the most reliable and cost effective DB machines on the market. It's a traditional Italian style, E61 lever espresso machine with high-grade components that deliver fantastic results.

This machine delivers solid temperature stability and steaming power, capable of producing excellent espresso and perfect micro-foam for your flat whites, lattes and cappuccinos, with only a 15-minute warm up time required.

It features a fully commercial bronze E61 brew group head with pre-infusion (which pre-wets the 'puck' at a lower pressure to allow to grinds to expand - enabling a more evenly pulled shot of espresso). Additionally, it has separate pressure gauges for the brew and steam boilers, a cool to touch stainless steel steam wand, separate hot water tap and a large stainless steel drip tray. The Office Leva's two boilers combined with the PID, allow you to accurately monitor and manipulate brewing temperatures, adapting to the requirements of different types of coffee.


----------



## coffeebean

As we seem to be struggling to get to 60 tickets, I have a agreed to drop the number of tickets to 50, give the machine at cost and all the margin as a donation to the forum. For any undecided potential raffle ticket buyers - I won't be making any profit on this at all and am just happy to help someone get a fantastic early Christmas present and help out the forum into the bargain!

That means there are only 8 tickets left!! Good luck!!

Andy


----------



## domjon1

coffeebean said:


> As we seem to be struggling to get to 60 tickets, I have a agreed to drop the number of tickets to 50, give the machine at cost and all the margin as a donation to the forum. For any undecided potential raffle ticket buyers - I won't be making any profit on this at all and am just happy to help someone get a fantastic early Christmas present and help out the forum into the bargain!
> 
> That means there are only 8 tickets left!! Good luck!!
> 
> Andy


fantastic gesture, thanks. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Rdl81

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris

33. Tewdric

34. Rmblack78

35. noelweston

36. Danm

37. anton78

38. Mcharrogate

39. MWJB

40. RC1

41. Coldplayer

42. Paul whu

43. RDL81


----------



## coffeebean

7 left......


----------



## Yes Row

If it helps ( me win) I would be up for a second ticket?


----------



## tribs

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris

33. Tewdric

34. Rmblack78

35. noelweston

36. Danm

37. anton78

38. Mcharrogate

39. MWJB

40. RC1

41. Coldplayer

42. Paul whu

43. RDL81

44. tribs


----------



## coffeechap

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris

33. Tewdric

34. Rmblack78

35. noelweston

36. Danm

37. anton78

38. Mcharrogate

39. MWJB

40. RC1

41. Coldplayer

42. Paul whu

43. RDL81

44. tribs

45. Coffeechap


----------



## coffeechap

Fantastic gesture Andy all done in the spirit if the forum and better odds for everyone so let's see if this can be closed out this evening


----------



## Dylan

Fantastic, very happy to hear the machine will be raffled at cost.


----------



## Dylan

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris

33. Tewdric

34. Rmblack78

35. noelweston

36. Danm

37. anton78

38. Mcharrogate

39. MWJB

40. RC1

41. Coldplayer

42. Paul whu

43. RDL81

44. tribs

45. Coffeechap

46. Dylan


----------



## Thecatlinux

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris

33. Tewdric

34. Rmblack78

35. noelweston

36. Danm

37. anton78

38. Mcharrogate

39. MWJB

40. RC1

41. Coldplayer

42. Paul whu

43. RDL81

44. tribs

45. Coffeechap

46. Dylan

47. Thecatlinux


----------



## grumpydaddy

coffeebean said:


> 7 left......


????

15 to go (fixed)

Now then....Shall I.....Shan't I??


----------



## Thecatlinux

Crikey nearly missed this!


----------



## Dylan

grumpydaddy said:


> ????
> 
> 15 to go (fixed)
> 
> Now then....Shall I.....Shan't I??


Its been reduced to 50, there are 3 places left.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Ok I am in!!

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris

33. Tewdric

34. Rmblack78

35. noelweston

36. Danm

37. anton78

38. Mcharrogate

39. MWJB

40. RC1

41. Coldplayer

42. Paul whu

43. RDL81

44. tribs

45. Coffeechap

46. Dylan

47. Thecatlinux

48. grumpydaddy


----------



## coffeechap

Just two mire slots left now


----------



## bignorry

If dave you could add me please I'm on tapatalk and don't know how to do it


----------



## c_c

1. Soll

2. michaelg

3. Wando64

4. mrboots2u

5. Jonathan007

6. Aphelion

7. domjon1

8. Poolfan

9. Graeme

10. Spukey

11. peterpan

12. Bigpikle

13.Titch

14. Yes Row

15. Nobeans

16 r.bartlett

17. Hoffmonkey

18. Fru T Bunn

19. Dannymontez

20. NeilR

21. reneb

22. TonyW

23. Slas111

24. Milanski

25. Sean

26. Olliehulla

27. MooMaa

28. funinacup

29. Drewster

30. Working Dog

31. Knightsfield

32. charris

33. Tewdric

34. Rmblack78

35. noelweston

36. Danm

37. anton78

38. Mcharrogate

39. MWJB

40. RC1

41. Coldplayer

42. Paul whu

43. RDL81

44. tribs

45. Coffeechap

46. Dylan

47. Thecatlinux

48. grumpydaddy

49. bignorry

50. c_c


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Can someone add me too.


----------



## c_c

There you go bignorry, I've added you as well as myself. Good luck everyone and thanks to Andy for the generous gesture.


----------



## coffeechap

Boom and it is complete, glen will send out payment details.


----------



## Glenn

Keep an eye out for payment instructions tomorrow

I will keep you posted with payment progress over the coming days


----------



## funinacup

paid


----------



## coffeechap

Me too


----------



## Hoffmonkey

ditto


----------



## Jonathan007

I'm there.


----------



## TonyW

Paid here too. Good luck to everyone, and a massive "Thank You" to Andy and Glenn.


----------



## aphelion

Paid cheers, good luck everyone!


----------



## mcharrogate

Also paid, good luck all!


----------



## 4515

paid

good luck !


----------



## r.bartlett

Paid = good luck me


----------



## reneb

paid - thanks to andy for your generosity and to glenn and andy for organising another fantastic raffle.


----------



## Dylan

Paid, fingers crossed.


----------



## michaelg

Paid - thanks! Can't wait for the crushing disappointment of failing to win another raffle!


----------



## jeebsy

michaelg said:


> Paid - thanks! Can't wait for the crushing disappointment of failing to win another raffle!


You can always make up for it by buying my brewtus in a couple of weeks


----------



## michaelg

Haha if you know anyone who can supply carpets and vinyl £1000 cheaper than our best current quote I will gladly take it off your hands! Moving house is expensive!


----------



## coffeechap

michaelg said:


> Paid - thanks! Can't wait for the crushing disappointment of failing to win another raffle!


Would be nice if you won to make up for the cherub disaster!


----------



## michaelg

coffeechap said:


> Would be nice if you won to make up for the cherub disaster!


Agreed! Would look great in the new kitchen too! Fingers crossed that Fate takes pity on me!


----------



## peterpan

Paid as well. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## DannyMontez

These raffles are a euphoric high followed by a crushing low.


----------



## coffeechap

Not for one person!


----------



## coffeebean

Thanks to everyone for taking part! I'm looking forward to sending out a shiny new Brewtus to the lucky winner!!


----------



## noelweston

Paid - now how do I arrange delivery of my machine?

Also - is it bad that I have the forum bank account set up as a frequent payee in my internet banking? Do I need to seek help?


----------



## 4515

noelweston said:


> Paid - now how do I arrange delivery of my machine?
> 
> Also - is it bad that I have the forum bank account set up as a frequent payee in my internet banking? Do I need to seek help?


Mine is the same - in my list of payees and probably the most heavily used account to transfer funds to currently


----------



## rmblack78

Paid. Everything crossed. EVERYTHING...


----------



## bignorry

Paid ,now better clean the Little Gem before it goes on sale.


----------



## Bigpikle

Apologies all - will be paying Thursday evening when I'm back in the UK.


----------



## Spukey

I'll settle up when i get home at 19.00ish hours. Thanks for arranging it!


----------



## Titch

I'll get it paid later tonight just in from work


----------



## Soll

Paid, with thanks. Good luck all!


----------



## Titch

Paid with my newly installed mobile app.


----------



## nobeans

All paid


----------



## MooMaa

paid, good luck all


----------



## Spukey

All Paid, good luck to all!


----------



## hotmetal

I'm not even in it and I can't wait to see who wins! Someone is going to be very happy very soon!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Poolfan

Drewster

Peterpan

Charris

dannymontez

tewdric

all paid

good luck


----------



## Danm

just paid - thanks


----------



## paul whu

i too have coughed up


----------



## Graeme

Just sent payment for my ticket.

Thanks to Coffeebean for offering up the machine at cost, very generous.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Is this. Being Drawn tonight ?


----------



## welshrarebit

Good look peoples.


----------



## Glenn

5 to go


----------



## Bigpikle

one of them is me but I'm stuck in the airport right now so its not going to get paid until the morning when I get home I'm afraid... is top of my 'to do' list when I wake up though


----------



## rmblack78

Awesome, I can stop checked ng the forum every 5 mins now... (Obv. Not awesome that you're stuck in an airport...)


----------



## hubrad

Excellent stuff. . A most generous offer! Someone is in for a bonzer machine. (Here speaks an existing Leva DB user.)


----------



## Fru T Bunn

Paid. Sausage fingers crossed.


----------



## Bigpikle

home finally and all paid up now!


----------



## Glenn

2 to go


----------



## Olliehulla

one of the 2 was me - sorry, been away, paid just now.


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Who's being fashionably late then?!


----------



## Drewster

Hoffmonkey said:


> Who's being fashionably late then?!


It's not fashionably late.... It is a dramatic build up!!! (Not by me I hasten to add  )

I am really looking forward to this one!

I have cleared a nice spot on my work top ready.............................


----------



## Graeme

Drewster said:


> I have cleared a nice spot on my work top ready.............................


Waste of time I'm afraid. Your worktop's going to look very empty when that shiny new Brewtus is sat in my kitchen


----------



## Olliehulla

ignore - didn't read the post properly


----------



## Hoffmonkey

This is super exciting. Wish we could set up some kind of live streaming event with set of balls number three and an independent adjudicator overseeing events. The balls will be loaded into Guinevere and your estimated jackpot tonight is an Expobar Leva DB and there WILL be one lucky jackpot winner! Blah blah...


----------



## jeebsy

You used to be able to stream for free on ustream but Glenn said that wasn't possible any more


----------



## Glenn

All payments have been received

The draw will be made at 2130 tonight

As it's the 14th today, the winner will be the person who is in line 14 after the 2nd randomisation of the list using random.org

The draw will be fully documented (screenshots/spreadsheets etc)

Good luck to all who have entered!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hoffmonkey said:


> Who's being fashionably late then?!


Sorry....

I paid for other paypal people and forgot to pay for myself

Off to the corner of shame .....


----------



## DannyMontez

Exciting times. It's my birthday today and winning this would be the best birthday ever!


----------



## Milanski

DannyMontez said:


> Exciting times. It's my birthday today and winning this would be the best birthday ever!


In that case god luck Danny...and everyone else (I'll include myself in there too)!


----------



## coffeebean

Good luck everybody!!


----------



## DannyMontez

Milanski said:


> In that case god luck Danny...and everyone else (I'll include myself in there too)!


Thank you! Good luck to everyone and thanks to Andy, Glenn and everyone else who helped organise it and supplied the prize!


----------



## Bigpikle

DannyMontez said:


> Exciting times. It's my birthday today and winning this would be the best birthday ever!


I've seen some attempts to manipulate a random draw in my time but thats a great one









Just kidding. Good luck everyone - someone is going to be very happy tonight!!!! First dibs on what the lucky winner puts in the 'for sale' section


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> Sorry....
> 
> I paid for other paypal people and forgot to pay for myself
> 
> Off to the corner of shame .....


Apropos nothing - Has the "Muppet Thread" been updated recently ;-)


----------



## joe

It's a shame the list was reduced down to 50...I would have liked a go at this.

Next time?


----------



## Olliehulla

Joe, there are often raffles. No doubt something will come along soon.


----------



## Glenn

2130 is fast approaching

I'm off to open up the spreadsheets and website

Back soon for an update...


----------



## NeilR

Good luck everybody.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Good luck everyone


----------



## Drewster

Dum-Dum-Dum-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy

Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy

Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy

Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy

(That's a drum roll - in case you hadn't worked it out!!!)


----------



## poolfan

best of luck everyone. one of us gets an early christmas present!!


----------



## Yes Row

Drewster said:


> Dum-Dum-Dum-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy
> 
> Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy
> 
> Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy
> 
> Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy
> 
> (That's a drum roll - in case you hadn't worked it out!!!)


Literally?


----------



## Glenn

Ok, we're all prepped and ready to go

So, here's how we draw the raffle

50 names have been entered into a spreadsheet and copied straight into Random.org

This list will be randomised (to shuffle things up)

The randomised list will be randomised again and the winner will be the name on Line 14


----------



## Glenn

This raffle is being supplied by Andy (*coffeebean*) - who is a long time supporter of Coffee Forums UK

Good luck to all who have entered


----------



## Mrboots2u

Go me ......I need another machine


----------



## Bigpikle

^^ I really dont think so!!!!


----------



## rmblack78

Wait! I need to go and put me lucky pants on...


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> Go me ......I need another machine


I think its going to be you !!


----------



## Mrboots2u

rmblack78 said:


> Wait! I need to go and put me lucky pants on...


I'm wearing em


----------



## Glenn

Ok, the draw has been done...

I'm just typing up the congratulations post and uploading the draw documents.

Check back in 2 minutes!


----------



## poolfan

drum roll ....


----------



## Drewster

Dum-Dum-Dum-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy

Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy

Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy

Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy-Diddy


----------



## Glenn

Congratulations to *Yes Row, *the winner of tonight's Expobar raffle supplied by *coffeebean*

*
*

Thank you to all who took part in the raffle

The draw documents can be found here (word) and here (xlsx)


----------



## Firochromis

Congratulations


----------



## poolfan

Glenn said:


> Congratulations to *Yes Row, *the winner of tonight's Expobar raffle supplied by *coffeebean*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> (xlsx)


congrats yes row. Nice raffle win that.


----------



## aphelion

Congratulations Yes Row..enjoy dude!


----------



## Drewster

Nice one!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Well done yes row and thanks to coffeebean ,Glenn and all involved who made this happen .


----------



## rmblack78

Gutted...

Congratulations YesRow. Really hope you enjoy the machine.

Thanks to coffee bean too. Amazing prize. Never been on a forum like this before. Love it!


----------



## Daren

Congrats Yes Row!! You've won a fantastic machine.

Well done coffeebean and Glenn. A fantastic raffle


----------



## Spukey

Well done Yes Row, thanks again Coffeebean and the forum in general!

Spukey still loves raffles! Yippee


----------



## MWJB

Congratulations Yes Row! Thanks Coffeebean for opportunity & adrenalin rush!


----------



## Wando64

The first randomise was just perfect. Now why did you have to do it twice?









Oh well... Congratulations Yes Row. I might have to buy myself one instead.


----------



## Firochromis

Funny thing is, Yes Row was also 14th member on the raffle list











c_c said:


> 1. Soll
> 
> 2. michaelg
> 
> 3. Wando64
> 
> 4. mrboots2u
> 
> 5. Jonathan007
> 
> 6. Aphelion
> 
> 7. domjon1
> 
> 8. Poolfan
> 
> 9. Graeme
> 
> 10. Spukey
> 
> 11. peterpan
> 
> 12. Bigpikle
> 
> 13.Titch
> 
> *14. Yes Row*
> 
> 15. Nobeans
> 
> 16 r.bartlett
> 
> 17. Hoffmonkey
> 
> 18. Fru T Bunn
> 
> 19. Dannymontez
> 
> 20. NeilR
> 
> 21. reneb
> 
> 22. TonyW
> 
> 23. Slas111
> 
> 24. Milanski
> 
> 25. Sean
> 
> 26. Olliehulla
> 
> 27. MooMaa
> 
> 28. funinacup
> 
> 29. Drewster
> 
> 30. Working Dog
> 
> 31. Knightsfield
> 
> 32. charris
> 
> 33. Tewdric
> 
> 34. Rmblack78
> 
> 35. noelweston
> 
> 36. Danm
> 
> 37. anton78
> 
> 38. Mcharrogate
> 
> 39. MWJB
> 
> 40. RC1
> 
> 41. Coldplayer
> 
> 42. Paul whu
> 
> 43. RDL81
> 
> 44. tribs
> 
> 45. Coffeechap
> 
> 46. Dylan
> 
> 47. Thecatlinux
> 
> 48. grumpydaddy
> 
> 49. bignorry
> 
> 50. c_c


----------



## Mrboots2u

Congrats , thanks to Andy for the prize

Enjoy the machine yes row


----------



## michaelg

Congrats, Spencer! Thanks to coffeebean for kindly donating and Glenn for organising! Next time, Gadget, next time!


----------



## Bigpikle

congrats - must stop the raffles now


----------



## anton78

Nice one, enjoy the machine!


----------



## Yes Row

Get in there!!!!!!!! I have just danced round the sitting room air punching and high kicking ( Drewster, literately!!! See other thread for relanvence)

I can not tell you how chuffed I am at this. I am off for a look large rum and coke and to calm down.

This is great news... Nice one Coffeebean. You ta man!

Coffee Forum UK. The best


----------



## 4515

Congratulations Yes Row


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Congrats! Well done you!


----------



## welshrarebit

Congratulations, enjoy!


----------



## Drewster

Yes Row said:


> Get in there!!!!!!!! I have just danced round the sitting room air punching and high kicking ( Drewster, *literately*!!! See other thread for relanvence)
> 
> I can not tell you how chuffed I am at this. I am off for a look large rum and coke and to calm down.
> 
> This is great news... Nice one Coffeebean. You ta man!
> 
> Coffee Forum UK. The best


I'll forgive the spelling due to your excitement!! 

And I do believe you were literally dancing, air punching and kicking - I would've been!!!

Good on yer - enjoy!!


----------



## coffeebean

Congratulations Yes Row!


----------



## coffeechap

Congrats spencer enjoy your new toy


----------



## TonyW

Congratulations!!! The mental image of you high kicking around the sitting room has brought me almost as much joy as if I'd won myself. . Enjoy!


----------



## Soll

Well done Yes row !! I can feel your excitement


----------



## domjon1

congrats YesRow...well done all


----------



## reneb

congrats yes row, really pleased for you - what a great prize. i'm sure you will love your new machine. thanks as ever to glenn for organising this and to andy for his generosity.


----------



## knightsfield

Congratulations YesRow


----------



## MooMaa

Congratulations, I hope you have lots of great coffee







, and thank you to CoffeeBean and Glen for organising another exciting raffle


----------



## Yes Row

Thank you everyone for your kind words

As stated, really chuffed and a massive thanks to Andy at Coffeebean and the forum

Anyone want to buy a Cherub!? ( joking aside I will post Cherub in for sale section at a later date)

Buying a lottery ticket tonight!!!


----------



## marcuswar

Congratulations YesRow I bet your on cloud 9. That's going to be the best machine you ever own at that price !

Also means you can now buy pretty much anything you want coffee related and when "the management" ask how much you've spent you can just say you won it on the forum again


----------



## DannyMontez

Congrats man! I bet you're in a state of disbelief.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Congratulations, welcome to the Brewtus family.


----------



## glevum

Excellent win, well done YR


----------



## grumpydaddy

Congratulations YesRow.

I love the fact that this can be so much more than just a machine upgrade. Selling on your existing equipment allows you to make further upgrades to that next level.... and as has already been said, without incurring the wrath of "'er indoors"


----------



## Yes Row

The Brewtus has landed and I have posted it in the "what did postie bring" thread

Thanks to all!


----------

